# Sesso e cinema



## Buscopann (17 Giugno 2012)

Sono da sempre un grande appassionato di cinema. intenditore non direi...però mi piace molto il genere.
Ho una domanda che mi balena in testa da un po', nel senso che ormai in molti film le scene di sesso tendono ad essere sempre più focose e i protagonisti non si risparmiano di certo. Secondo voi è così lontano quel giorno in cui ai grandi attori saranno richieste performance da porno attori per far lievitare gli incassi al botteghino? (Con buona pace per gli eventuali compagni di vita reale...che in ogni caso spesso sono altri attori e quindi..).
La'ltra domanda che mi balena in testa è questa: Se io fossi il compagno di attrice mi sa che non la prenderei troppo bene a vederla sul set che si fa ciucciare le tette da qualcun'altro o che saltella nuda a gambe a perte sul piripicchio del gigone di turno. Vorrei almeno anche un'altra che si dedichi a me nello stesso modo per par condicio. :mrgreen:
 E a voi che effetto farebbe?

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2012)

il cinema è una delle arti che mi appassionano ma questa è una domanda che non mi sono mai posta.
in linea di massima sono sempre portata a considerare la professionalità di chi lavora (anche perché questo vale anche per il lavoro che facciamo io e mio marito) e considero anche il momento in cui si gira  una scena con luci, pannelli e tanta gente in giro con interruzioni numerosissime.
in realtà molti s'innamorano girando film insieme ma non tanto per l'erotismo di questi momenti (che non credo sia alto) quanto per l'intimità  che va creandosi nel lungo periodo di convivenza lavorativa che stiano girando 9 settimane e mezzo o profondo rosso.
fossi la moglie di un attore sarei consapevole del suo lavoro e accetterei il rischio ....altrimenti dovrei cercare d'innamorarmi solo di soggetti meno a rischio.ma siamo sicuri che un impiegato di banca abbia meno probabilità di tradirmi?


----------



## Buscopann (17 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il cinema è una delle arti che mi appassionano ma questa è una domanda che non mi sono mai posta.
> in linea di massima sono sempre portata a considerare la professionalità di chi lavora (anche perché questo vale anche per il lavoro che facciamo io e mio marito) e considero anche il momento in cui si gira una scena con luci, pannelli e tanta gente in giro con interruzioni numerosissime.
> in realtà molti s'innamorano girando film insieme ma non tanto per l'erotismo di questi momenti (che non credo sia alto) quanto per l'intimità che va creandosi nel lungo periodo di convivenza lavorativa che stiano girando 9 settimane e mezzo o profondo rosso.
> fossi la moglie di un attore sarei consapevole del suo lavoro e accetterei il rischio ....altrimenti dovrei cercare d'innamorarmi solo di soggetti meno a rischio.ma siamo sicuri che un impiegato di banca abbia meno probabilità di tradirmi?


In realtà qui non si tratta di occasioni. Qui si tratta di dare una valutazione a quanto la realtà di una scena "bollente" possa essere considerata solo finzione. anche Rocco Siffredi o una porno attrice lavorano quando gurano un film porno. E Rocco secondo me è anche un bel personaggio al di fuori del set. E' sposato e sua moglie reputa tradimeto solo quello che avviene al di fuori del set. Tanto di cappello a sua moglie. Io non credo che la penserei nella stessa maniera. Allo stesso modo ci sono scene di alcuni film che mi fanno dubitare seriamente che si possa separare così tanto la realtà dalla finzione. Le scene di sesso in alcuni casi sono così esplicite che sul set vengono ammessi in alcuni casi solo il regista e al massimo il direttore della fotografia. Non vengono filmate con interruzioni, ma spesso si fa un montaggio postumo. Mi viene in mente anche un film italiano (l'attrice mi pare che fosse Carolina Crescentini) dove non c'era nessuno sul set a parte i due protagonisti che si sono autofilmati con una videocamera amatoriale. Io sono convinto che la ricerca di queste scene nella narrazione di un film abbia in genere poco a che fare con l'arte ( a meno che non si tratti di un film volutamente erotico o pornografico..in quel caso le scene sono d'obbligo). Credo che si ricerchi invece appositamente di sfruttare il voyeurismo del pubblico per far lievitare gli incassi ai botteghini e far parlare di sè. Io non sono un estremista dell'esclusività fisica nel rapporto di coppia, ma questa cosa la tollererei a fatica se fossi il compagno di un'attrice, se non altro perché in certi momenti si diverte solo lei e io ne sono escluso 
comunque è solo una mia idea..o forse un mio limite.

Buscopann


----------



## Eliade (17 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In realtà qui non si tratta di occasioni. Qui si tratta di dare una valutazione a quanto la realtà di una scena "bollente" possa essere considerata solo finzione. anche Rocco Siffredi o una porno attrice lavorano quando gurano un film porno. E Rocco secondo me è anche un bel personaggio al di fuori del set. E' sposato e sua moglie reputa tradimeto solo quello che avviene al di fuori del set. Tanto di cappello a sua moglie. Io non credo che la penserei nella stessa maniera. Allo stesso modo ci sono scene di alcuni film che mi fanno dubitare seriamente che si possa separare così tanto la realtà dalla finzione. Le scene di sesso in alcuni casi sono così esplicite che sul set vengono ammessi in alcuni casi solo il regista e al massimo il direttore della fotografia. Non vengono filmate con interruzioni, ma spesso si fa un montaggio postumo. Mi viene in mente anche un film italiano (l'attrice mi pare che fosse Carolina Crescentini) dove non c'era nessuno sul set a parte i due protagonisti che si sono autofilmati con una videocamera amatoriale. Io sono convinto che la ricerca di queste scene nella narrazione di un film abbia in genere poco a che fare con l'arte ( a meno che non si tratti di un film volutamente erotico o pornografico..in quel caso le scene sono d'obbligo). Credo che si ricerchi invece appositamente di sfruttare il voyeurismo del pubblico per far lievitare gli incassi ai botteghini e far parlare di sè. Io non sono un estremista dell'esclusività fisica nel rapporto di coppia, ma questa cosa la tollererei a fatica se fossi il compagno di un'attrice, se non altro perché in certi momenti si diverte solo lei e io ne sono escluso
> comunque è solo una mia idea..o forse un mio limite.
> 
> Buscopann


Anche la moglie è un'attrice porno. 

In ogni caso, nemmeno io potrei con un attore...men che meno porno...:unhappy:


----------



## aristocat (17 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono da sempre un grande appassionato di cinema. intenditore non direi...però mi piace molto il genere.
> Ho una domanda che mi balena in testa da un po', nel senso che ormai in molti film le scene di sesso tendono ad essere sempre più focose e i protagonisti non si risparmiano di certo. Secondo voi è così lontano quel giorno in cui ai grandi attori saranno richieste performance da porno attori per far lievitare gli incassi al botteghino? (Con buona pace per gli eventuali compagni di vita reale...che in ogni caso spesso sono altri attori e quindi..).
> La'ltra domanda che mi balena in testa è questa: Se io fossi il compagno di attrice mi sa che non la prenderei troppo bene a vederla sul set che si fa ciucciare le tette da qualcun'altro o che saltella nuda a gambe a perte sul piripicchio del gigone di turno. Vorrei almeno anche un'altra che si dedichi a me nello stesso modo per par condicio. :mrgreen:
> E a voi che effetto farebbe?
> ...


La tendenza che noti è vera... anche se molto spesso i registi e gli attori veramente grandi (e che non fanno cinema porno) non hanno bisogno di ricorrere a queste scene.
L'esempio più recente che mi viene in mente è quello del film "Quasi amici". Un film in cui, volendo, le scene di sesso potevano sprecarsi, eppure non sono servite. Ne è venuto fuori quello che considero un piccolo capolavoro.

Comunque, sul fatto di accettare che un compagno attore possa prodursi in acrobazie erotiche sul set, non saprei rispondere. Nel senso che tutto dipende da come è il rapporto con "lui", dalla fiducia e dall'amore che provo... Penso che sarei molto più incacchiata  se lui accettasse di recitare in un film scadente sotto altri punti di vista (ad esempio, in film recenti come "Bel Ami", scritto e diretto malissimo; oppure "Bar Sport", da Premio Oscar per la noia). Nulla toglie che qualche film ben fatto e con qualche scena di sesso qua e là possa capitare, vedi "Bambole russe" o "Tournée". Non mi offenderei se avessi un compagno che si "presta" a cotante performances, in film di questo livello.

Ah, dimenticavo: la par condicio non mi interessa :mrgreen:

ari


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Anche la moglie è un'attrice porno.
> 
> In ogni caso, nemmeno io potrei con un attore...men che meno porno...:unhappy:


Ma prima di tutto la moglie di rocco è un'ungherese e non un'italiana.
La mentalità delle ungheresi su certe cose è diametralmente opposta alla tipica donna italiana.


----------



## Eliade (17 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma prima di tutto la moglie di rocco è un'ungherese e non un'italiana.
> La mentalità delle ungheresi su certe cose è diametralmente opposta alla tipica donna italiana.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> La tendenza che noti è vera... anche se molto spesso i registi e gli attori veramente grandi (e che non fanno cinema porno) non hanno bisogno di ricorrere a queste scene.
> *L'esempio più recente che mi viene in mente è quello del film "Quasi amici*". Un film in cui, volendo, le scene di sesso potevano sprecarsi, eppure non sono servite. Ne è venuto fuori quello che considero un piccolo capolavoro.
> 
> Comunque, sul fatto di accettare che un compagno attore possa prodursi in acrobazie erotiche sul set, non saprei rispondere. Nel senso che tutto dipende da come è il rapporto con "lui", dalla fiducia e dall'amore che provo... Penso che sarei molto più incacchiata se lui accettasse di recitare in un film scadente sotto altri punti di vista (ad esempio, in film recenti come "Bel Ami", scritto e diretto malissimo; oppure "Bar Sport", da Premio Oscar per la noia). Nulla toglie che qualche film ben fatto e con qualche scena di sesso qua e là possa capitare, vedi "Bambole russe" o "Tournée". Non mi offenderei se avessi un compagno che si "presta" a cotante performances, in film di questo livello.
> ...


Questa domanda ha cominciato a balenare nella mia testa proprio dopo aver visto questo film!
Splendido, dolcissimo, girato e interpretato benissimo, con un attore che faceva sesso a me con sono un uomo e quindi immagino a una donna (soprattutto a donne a cui piacciono gli uomini di colore) 
Alla fine è così necessario nel cinema, in un film, una scena di sesso esplicito per la narrazione? Serve vedere che le ciuccia le tette o che lei finge un orgasmo mentre muove la patonza sopra di lui per capire che i due protagonisti hanno trombato? Oppure è solo un modo per far lievitare gli incassi al botteghino? Io propendo per la seconda ipotesi e sono anche sicuro che di questo passo si arriverà ben presto a scene con sempre meno finzione. Esempi sono alcuni film del recente passato come Intimacy o quell'altro di Vincent Gallo (non mi ricordo il titolo) che si fa fare un pompino reale (con tanto di primo piano) dalla protagonista. Scene di sesso vero. Avanti di questo passo, probabilmente attori e attrici dovranno essere bravi anche in certe pratiche per essere scritturati .

Buscopann


----------



## aristocat (17 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questa domanda ha cominciato a balenare nella mia testa proprio dopo aver visto questo film!
> Splendido, dolcissimo, girato e interpretato benissimo, con un attore che faceva sesso a me con sono un uomo e quindi immagino a una donna (soprattutto a donne a cui piacciono gli uomini di colore)
> Alla fine è così necessario nel cinema, in un film, una scena di sesso esplicito per la narrazione? Serve vedere che le ciuccia le tette o che lei finge un orgasmo mentre muove la patonza sopra di lui per capire che i due protagonisti hanno trombato? Oppure è solo un modo per far lievitare gli incassi al botteghino? Io propendo per la seconda ipotesi e sono anche sicuro che di questo passo si arriverà ben presto a scene con sempre meno finzione. Esempi sono alcuni film del recente passato come Intimacy o quell'altro di Vincent Gallo (non mi ricordo il titolo) che si fa fare un pompino reale (con tanto di primo piano) dalla protagonista. Scene di sesso vero. Avanti di questo passo, probabilmente attori e attrici dovranno essere bravi anche in certe pratiche per essere scritturati .
> 
> Buscopann


 Intimacy di Chéreau me lo ero scaricato e avevo provato a vederlo.... mi sono annoiata dopo poche scene e l'ho chiusa lì. Di Vincent Gallo non ho visto niente ma avevo saputo di questa famosa scena... 
Ma sento che loro (ed altri, vedi Pedro Almodovar) non lo hanno fatto solo per logiche commerciali...  Tanti altri invece sì che ci hanno marciato sulla formula "sesso = incasso". Perché evidentemente a molti piace così, quindi li si accontenta, si fa un cinema più "hot" e si perdono contenuti. 
Va così


----------



## geko (18 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questa domanda ha cominciato a balenare nella mia testa proprio dopo aver visto questo film!
> Splendido, dolcissimo, girato e interpretato benissimo, con un attore che faceva sesso a me con sono un uomo e quindi immagino a una donna (soprattutto a donne a cui piacciono gli uomini di colore)
> Alla fine è così necessario nel cinema, in un film, una scena di sesso esplicito per la narrazione? Serve vedere che le ciuccia le tette o che lei finge un orgasmo mentre muove la patonza sopra di lui per capire che i due protagonisti hanno trombato? Oppure è solo un modo per far lievitare gli incassi al botteghino? Io propendo per la seconda ipotesi e sono anche sicuro che di questo passo si arriverà ben presto a scene con sempre meno finzione. Esempi sono alcuni film del recente passato come Intimacy o *quell'altro di Vincent Gallo (non mi ricordo il titolo) che si fa fare un pompino reale (con tanto di primo piano) dalla protagonista*. Scene di sesso vero. Avanti di questo passo, probabilmente attori e attrici dovranno essere bravi anche in certe pratiche per essere scritturati .
> 
> Buscopann



Il film era 'The brown bunny', e l'attrice era Cloe Sevigny. E, in questo caso, il pompino reale era messo lì proprio ai fini degli incassi, anche perché si tratta di una scena di almeno 5 minuti. Insomma, dopo un po' ti domandi se nel lettore dvd hai infilato un porno o un film 'drammatico' come recita la relativa didascalia.


----------



## Spider (18 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questa domanda ha cominciato a balenare nella mia testa proprio dopo aver visto questo film!
> Splendido, dolcissimo, girato e interpretato benissimo, con un attore che faceva sesso a me con sono un uomo e quindi immagino a una donna (soprattutto a donne a cui piacciono gli uomini di colore)
> Alla fine è così necessario nel cinema, in un film, una scena di sesso esplicito per la narrazione? Serve vedere che le ciuccia le tette o che lei finge un orgasmo mentre muove la patonza sopra di lui per capire che i due protagonisti hanno trombato? Oppure è solo un modo per far lievitare gli incassi al botteghino? Io propendo per la seconda ipotesi e sono anche sicuro che di questo passo si arriverà ben presto a scene con sempre meno finzione. Esempi sono alcuni film del recente passato come Intimacy o quell'altro di Vincent Gallo (non mi ricordo il titolo) che si fa fare un pompino reale (con tanto di primo piano) dalla protagonista. Scene di sesso vero. Avanti di questo passo, probabilmente attori e attrici dovranno essere bravi anche in certe pratiche per essere scritturati .
> 
> Buscopann


...le scene di sesso non sono secondarie ad un film. dipende da che storia il regista vuole raccontare.
se si  vuole trasmettere la sensazione di una grande passione, specialmente fisica... francamente non si  può prescindere da immagini sessuali... il cinema è essenzialmente arte visiva... appunto.
Gli attori sono coinvolti?... se sono grandi attori, concentrati sulla loro arte... credo molto poco coinvolti...
la scena è irreale.. sono circondati da almeno una decina di tecnici tra regista, fonici, tecnico delle luci...
le riprese stoppate diverse volte... non è un piano sequenza... e per le scene più hot spesso i corpi sono di controfigure.
l'erotismo ha bisogno di altro.
Nel recente film shame ci sono tante scene di sesso... il tema appunto era la dipendenza dal sesso, e molti "primi piani" dell'attore, davanti, di dietro ... di lato...necessario?  alla fine penso di si... serviva per dare quel senso di cruda realtà che pervade il film, come le scene hot che per prime non sono più erotiche ma diventano drammatiche.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Giugno 2012)

Alla domanda dell'intervistatore che le chiedeva come si fosse trovata a girare la scena abbastanza spinta nel film del momento, un'attrice americana di cui adesso non ricordo il nome, rispose con un semplice e rivelatorio: "_You know, fuck is fuck_"


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alla domanda dell'intervistatore che le chiedeva come si fosse trovata a girare la scena abbastanza spinta nel film del momento, un'attrice americana di cui adesso non ricordo il nome, rispose con un semplice e rivelatorio: "_You know, fuck is fuck_"


 :carneval::carneval:

Io la penso esattamente così. Mi parlano di professionalità, di mancanza di erotismo in certi momenti. Ma io sono un uomo e gli attori sono altrettanto. Ci puoi infilare tutto quello che vuoi: la volontà di far vedere la passione, la volontà di trasferire la drammaticità dell'atto, la volontà di andare contro il bigottismo...tutto quello che vuoi..Ma alla fine fottere è fottere. Voglio vedere chi è quell'attore che rimane indifferente al fatto che sei lì mentre Charlize Theron ti slingua e si struscia nuda sul tuo corpo nudo :mrgreen: Non credo proprio che sia la stessa cosa di lavorare come ginecologo :mexican:
Anche Rocco e Trentalance nel loro lavoro sono "moooolto" professionali. Ecco...quindi...fin quando si fotte non è tollerabile, mentre un bel petting con tanto di slinguazzate e palpeggiamenti lo è? Se io fossi il compagno di un'attrice per me cambierebbe poco nella sostenibilità della cosa.
La mia domanda nasceva proprio da questo. Se per voi questa è professionalità. In realtà anche Sara Tommasi ha dimostrato di essere una grande attrice a girare certe scene. O l'attrice che fa il pompino di 5 minuti (mi sono documentato...Chloe Sevigny) è immensamente professionale allora? chissà come la pensava il suo compagno..E soprattutto...chissà perché il pompino se l'è fatto fare il regista (casualmente il protagonista del film :mrgreen: ).
Credo che si giochi un po' troppo su queste cose. Ma ripeto..forse è un mio limite, anzi sicuramente lo è. Però a volte ho l'impressione di essere preso il culo quando vado al cinema o mi guardo un film :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Buscopann

PS. chissà perché quando ci sono scene gay tra maschi...non si indugia mai con tanto di particolari di corpi nudi che si strusciano (a parte pochisssssssssime eccezione). La professionalità vale solo in un senso?


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...le scene di sesso non sono secondarie ad un film. dipende da che storia il regista vuole raccontare.
> se si vuole trasmettere la sensazione di una grande passione, specialmente fisica... francamente non si può prescindere da immagini sessuali... il cinema è essenzialmente arte visiva... appunto.
> Gli attori sono coinvolti?... se sono grandi attori, concentrati sulla loro arte... credo molto poco coinvolti...
> la scena è irreale.. sono circondati da almeno una decina di tecnici tra regista, fonici, tecnico delle luci...
> ...


Te lo concedo per Shame. La storia doveva per forza doveva per forza di cose essere raccontata in questo modo. 
Il mio era un discorso generale e soprattutto era riferito a che cosa per coi sarebbe del tutto tollerabile se voi foste il compagno/ di un attrice/attore. 
Sul fatto delle controfigure..Beh..Si usano sempre meno e quasi esclusivamente per le attrici. L'attore in genere è sempre in mezzo alla scena. Protagonista anche in certe scene. Evidentemente non sono così spiacevoli dfa girare. O forse ritiene che solo uno bravo come lui sia in grado di rendere la passionalità o la drammaticità del momento? :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:
> 
> Io la penso esattamente così. Mi parlano di professionalità, di mancanza di erotismo in certi momenti. Ma io sono un uomo e gli attori sono altrettanto. Ci puoi infilare tutto quello che vuoi: la volontà di far vedere la passione, la volontà di trasferire la drammaticità dell'atto, la volontà di andare contro il bigottismo...tutto quello che vuoi..Ma alla fine fottere è fottere. Voglio vedere chi è quell'attore che rimane indifferente al fatto che sei lì mentre Charlize Theron ti slingua e si struscia nuda sul tuo corpo nudo :mrgreen: Non credo proprio che sia la stessa cosa di lavorare come ginecologo :mexican:
> Anche Rocco e Trentalance nel loro lavoro sono "moooolto" professionali. Ecco...quindi...fin quando si fotte non è tollerabile, mentre un bel petting con tanto di slinguazzate e palpeggiamenti lo è? Se io fossi il compagno di un'attrice per me cambierebbe poco nella sostenibilità della cosa.
> ...


no, quello è un tabù .
sei mai stato in  un set? magari sono solo io che ho una libido tanto bassa ma essere circondata da persone , luci , interruzioni per il trucco ogni 5 min, pannelli riflettenti .....non mi permetterebbe proprio di rilassarmi neanche al 1%


----------



## Spider (18 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:
> 
> Io la penso esattamente così. Mi parlano di professionalità, di mancanza di erotismo in certi momenti. Ma io sono un uomo e gli attori sono altrettanto. Ci puoi infilare tutto quello che vuoi: la volontà di far vedere la passione, la volontà di trasferire la drammaticità dell'atto, la volontà di andare contro il bigottismo...tutto quello che vuoi..Ma alla fine fottere è fottere. Voglio vedere chi è quell'attore che rimane indifferente al fatto che sei lì mentre Charlize Theron ti slingua e si struscia nuda sul tuo corpo nudo :mrgreen: Non credo proprio che sia la stessa cosa di lavorare come ginecologo :mexican:
> Anche Rocco e Trentalance nel loro lavoro sono "moooolto" professionali. Ecco...quindi...fin quando si fotte non è tollerabile, mentre un bel petting con tanto di slinguazzate e palpeggiamenti lo è? Se io fossi il compagno di un'attrice per me cambierebbe poco nella sostenibilità della cosa.
> ...


...probalbilmente hai visto pochi films a tematiche omosessuali... perchè anche in questo caso non è così...
comunque, anche se l'attore o l'attrice di turno si "struscia" come dici tu, spesso non c'è la componemte fondamentale: l'erotismo, il sentirsi eccitati... la voglia, quella fa la differenza, altrimenti le scene, specialmente per i maschi andrebbero ripetute, aspettando il "moscia bandiera".. spesso, spessisimo è proprio il contrario... di erezioni spontanee... neanche l'ombra.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...probalbilmente hai visto pochi films a tematiche omosessuali... perchè anche in questo caso non è così...
> comunque, anche se l'attore o l'attrice di turno si "struscia" come dici tu, spesso non c'è la componemte fondamentale: l'erotismo, il sentirsi eccitati... la voglia, quella fa la differenza, altrimenti le scene, specialmente per i maschi andrebbero ripetute, aspettando il "moscia bandiera".. spesso, spessisimo è proprio il contrario... di erezioni spontanee... neanche l'ombra.


In realtà ne ho visti diversi, perché è un tema che tocca la mia sensibilità. Non perché sono omosessuale, ma perché conosco e ho conosciuto diverse persone omosessuali e ho potuto toccare con mano la gabbia di pregiudizi con i quali sono costretti a convivere e che condizionano la loro vita.
Ha ragione Minerva. E' un tabù l'omosessualità maschile. Mentre il cinema si è aperto a quella femminile? E per quale motivo? Perché il voyeurismo degli spettatori viene ben nutrito dal vedere due gnocche che si baciano. Mentre vedere due uomini che si baciano nudi in un letto e che si strusciano provocherebbe rfeazioni diverse.
Ad ogni modo i molti film sul tema lesbo che ho visto sono di una dolceza e di una sensibilità incredibile. E le scene di sesso sono sempre splendide, senza esagerazioni di sorta. E' per quello che secondo me ci si marcia parecchio sui queste cose per questioni di botteghino.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, quello è un tabù .
> sei mai stato in un set? magari sono solo io che ho una libido tanto bassa ma essere circondata da persone , luci , interruzioni per il trucco ogni 5 min, pannelli riflettenti .....non mi permetterebbe proprio di rilassarmi neanche al 1%



Ma secondo te...quando quella si è prodigata nella fellatio. La interrompevano 10 minuti per rifarle il trucco? :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Spider (18 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In realtà ne ho visti diversi, perché è un tema che tocca la mia sensibilità. Non perché sono omosessuale, ma perché conosco e ho conosciuto diverse persone omosessuali e ho potuto toccare con mano la gabbia di pregiudizi con i quali sono costretti a convivere e che condizionano la loro vita.
> Ha ragione Minerva. E' un tabù l'omosessualità maschile. Mentre il cinema si è aperto a quella femminile? E per quale motivo? Perché il voyeurismo degli spettatori viene ben nutrito dal vedere due gnocche che si baciano. Mentre vedere due uomini che si baciano nudi in un letto e che si strusciano provocherebbe rfeazioni diverse.
> Ad ogni modo i molti film sul tema lesbo che ho visto sono di una dolceza e di una sensibilità incredibile. E le scene di sesso sono sempre splendide, senza esagerazioni di sorta. E' per quello che secondo me ci si marcia parecchio sui queste cose per questioni di botteghino.
> 
> Buscopann


L.A. zombies.. non ha nulla di erotico... non trovi?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Giugno 2012)

Busco, ad avvalorare la tua tesi, senti cosa dice la Lange (GRANDISSIMA GNOCCA) a proposito di quella che è per me la scena più erotica della storia del cinema da quando lo hanno inventato.

_Fare sesso con Jack Nicholson sul set de Il postino suona sempre due volte è stata "una scena divertente e piacevole da girare anche perché con Jack ci piacevamo a vicenda". Lo ha confessato a Taormina l'attrice americana Jessica Lange: nel borgo siciliano ha tenuto una seguitissima Master Classmoderata dal critico francese Henry Behar. L'indimenticabile protagonista di film come Il postino suona sempre due volte, Tootsie (Oscar 1983 per miglior interprete non protagonista) o Blue Sky(premio Oscar come miglior interprete femminile 1995), ha ricevuto il Taormina Arte Award nell'ambito della serata conclusiva della 55ma edizione del Festival della cittadina siciliana: "A me piace entrare nel set con grande concentrazione, senza farmi dirigere dal regista -ha detto la Lange- qualcuno ha detto che per essere una brava attrice bisogna avere problemi psicologici. Per questo forse adoro la pazzia, in essa si trova una dimensione umana. Mi piacciono soprattutto le persone che camminano su un filo tra la normalità e la pazzia". Ricordando poi la scena pù' scabrosa della sua carriera, quella in cui viene posseduta in un amplesso appassionato sul tavolo di cucina da Jack Nicholson ne Il postino suona sempre due volte, Jessica Lange sorride: *"E' stata una scena piuttosto divertente e piacevole da girare anche perché con Jack ci piacevamo a vicenda"*.


_Per me il neretto è da interpretare come: Mentre la giravo mi ero proprio arrapata 

EDIT: Fonte http://mag.sky.it/mag/cinema/2009/06/22/lange_nicholson_scena_sesso.html


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, quello è un tabù .
> sei mai stato in un set? magari sono solo io che ho una libido tanto bassa ma essere circondata da persone , luci , interruzioni per il trucco ogni 5 min, pannelli riflettenti .....non mi permetterebbe proprio di rilassarmi neanche al 1%


Le scene di sesso spesso non si girano più così. A volte, proprio per mettere a proprio agio gli attori, sono presenti solo il regista e il Direttore della Fotografia. Il resto della Troupe viene mandata a prendersi un gelato.
Ad ogni modo mi ricordo di quando Kubrik si infuriò come una bestia con Tom Cruise perché mentre girava una scena di Eyes Wide Shut con Nicole Kidman (all'epoca sua moglie) ebbe un'erezione :mrgreen::mrgreen:
E mi ricordo di quando a Lino Banfi (Lino Banfi!!) chiesero cosa provava quando girava certi film con la Fenech o con Tnì Cansini. Beh, lui che comunque si limitava più che altro a guardare, disse: " sono un uomo come voi..cosa volete che provi in quei momenti?!"
Aaahhhh..Grande attore Lino Banfi..Vieni Avanti Cretino e l'Allenatore nel Pallone meritavano l'Oscar tanto quanto Mediterraneo :mrgreen:


Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> L.A. zombies.. non ha nulla di erotico... non trovi?


Non l'ho visto. ma dal titolo direi di no :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma secondo te...quando quella si è prodigata nella fellatio. La interrompevano 10 minuti per rifarle il trucco? :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


se aveva una fronte ancora lucida senz'altro.se la prospettiva non era ideale sicuramente, pensi forse che sia stata girata consecutivamente una sola volta?


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Busco, ad avvalorare la tua tesi, senti cosa dice la Lange (GRANDISSIMA GNOCCA) a proposito di quella che è per me la scena più erotica della storia del cinema da quando lo hanno inventato.
> 
> _Fare sesso con Jack Nicholson sul set de Il postino suona sempre due volte è stata "una scena divertente e piacevole da girare anche perché con Jack ci piacevamo a vicenda". Lo ha confessato a Taormina l'attrice americana Jessica Lange: nel borgo siciliano ha tenuto una seguitissima Master Classmoderata dal critico francese Henry Behar. L'indimenticabile protagonista di film come Il postino suona sempre due volte, Tootsie (Oscar 1983 per miglior interprete non protagonista) o Blue Sky(premio Oscar come miglior interprete femminile 1995), ha ricevuto il Taormina Arte Award nell'ambito della serata conclusiva della 55ma edizione del Festival della cittadina siciliana: "A me piace entrare nel set con grande concentrazione, senza farmi dirigere dal regista -ha detto la Lange- qualcuno ha detto che per essere una brava attrice bisogna avere problemi psicologici. Per questo forse adoro la pazzia, in essa si trova una dimensione umana. Mi piacciono soprattutto le persone che camminano su un filo tra la normalità e la pazzia". Ricordando poi la scena pù' scabrosa della sua carriera, quella in cui viene posseduta in un amplesso appassionato sul tavolo di cucina da Jack Nicholson ne Il postino suona sempre due volte, Jessica Lange sorride: *"E' stata una scena piuttosto divertente e piacevole da girare anche perché con Jack ci piacevamo a vicenda"*.
> 
> ...


Ma certo che sì!
E si parla di due attori giganteschi..monumentali...altro che certe belle faccine che girano oggi. Parliamo di Professionisti con la P maiuscola.
A distanza di certi anni..se io fossi stato il compagno o la compagna di uno dei due..Mi sentirei cornuto. E direi a ragione! Ecco perché io, personalmente, difficilmente riuscirei a far finta di niente se la mia compagna facesse l'attrice e fosse spesso coinvolta in secene di questo genere.
Sono uomini e donne come noi. Quando ti capita il figone o la figona tra le mani per esigenze di copione..che fai? Ne approfitti se la scena te lo permette e vuole proprio quello.
A Selen una volta chiesero cosa succede nel set di un film porno se all'improvviso va via la corrente e si spengono le luci. E lei :" Beh..dipende dall'attore che hai per le mani" . Grande Selen ihihih

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se aveva una fronte ancora lucida senz'altro.se la prospettiva non era ideale sicuramente, pensi forse che sia stata girata consecutivamente una sola volta?


Consecutivamente di certo Miné...che pensi...che il regista le dava indicazioni su come muovere la bocca?! Magari se non era soddisfatto ne avrà girato altre tre, ma sempre di fila. Poi sceglieva quella migliore il furbone ihihihih

Buscopann


----------



## Spider (18 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma certo che sì!
> E si parla di due attori giganteschi..monumentali...altro che certe belle faccine che girano oggi. Parliamo di Professionisti con la P maiuscola.
> A distanza di certi anni..se io fossi stato il compagno o la compagna di uno dei due..Mi sentirei cornuto. E direi a ragione! Ecco perché io, personalmente, difficilmente riuscirei a far finta di niente se la mia compagna facesse l'attrice e fosse spesso coinvolta in secene di questo genere.
> Sono uomini e donne come noi. Quando ti capita il figone o la figona tra le mani per esigenze di copione..che fai? Ne approfitti se la scena te lo permette e vuole proprio quello.
> ...


.....e santo piripicchio! sembra da come parli.. che uno non veda l'ora... addirittura approfittare di un momento di pausa nel set! ... cazzo.. ma qui parliano di ninfomani... non di attrici.
credo che la Langer si riferisse alla stima che ha per Nicholson, anche come uomo che può fargli "sesso". .. ma questo non significa necessariamente volerci andare a letto alla prima occasione... 
,


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono da sempre un grande appassionato di cinema. intenditore non direi...però mi piace molto il genere.
> Ho una domanda che mi balena in testa da un po', nel senso che ormai in molti film le scene di sesso tendono ad essere sempre più focose e i protagonisti non si risparmiano di certo. Secondo voi è così lontano quel giorno in cui ai grandi attori saranno richieste performance da porno attori per far lievitare gli incassi al botteghino? (Con buona pace per gli eventuali compagni di vita reale...che in ogni caso spesso sono altri attori e quindi..).
> La'ltra domanda che mi balena in testa è questa: Se io fossi il compagno di attrice mi sa che non la prenderei troppo bene a vederla sul set che si fa ciucciare le tette da qualcun'altro o che saltella nuda a gambe a perte sul piripicchio del gigone di turno. Vorrei almeno anche un'altra che si dedichi a me nello stesso modo per par condicio. :mrgreen:
> *E a voi che effetto farebbe?
> ...


Mi girerebbero parecchio le palle, credo.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> .....e santo piripicchio! sembra da come parli.. che uno non veda l'ora... addirittura approfittare di un momento di pausa nel set! ... cazzo.. ma qui parliano di ninfomani... non di attrici.
> credo che la Lager si riferisse alla stima che ha per Nicholson, anche come uomo che può fargli "sesso". .. ma questo non significa necessariamente volerci andare a letto alla prima occasione...
> ,


Io sto aggiungendo un po' di folflore alla discussione, come è mio solito :mexican:
Però credo che alla fine quello che ha detto la Lange è difficilmente interpretabile. A meno che non si voglia fare l'avvocato del diavolo. Per anni girò anche la leggenda che in quella scena lo fecero per davvero (ovviamente si trattava quasi certamente di una balla). Ma il senso di quello che ha detto la Lange non è così loontano dal concetto che volevo esprimere.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi girerebbero parecchio le palle, credo.



C'è qualcun'altro che la pensa come me e Tuba :mrgreen:.
Giriamo un film su questo argomento ihihihihi

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (18 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> credo che la Langer si riferisse alla stima che ha per Nicholson, anche come uomo che può fargli "sesso". .. ma questo non significa necessariamente volerci andare a letto alla prima occasione...
> ,


Io penso che il suo sia stato un giro di parole per dire: Mentre giravamo io ero bagnata e lui ce lo aveva dritto 

Solo che a Taormina, durante una premiazione, non poteva mica uscirsene così, in fondo è sempre Jessica Lange, mica una sciacquetta qualsiasi.


----------



## Spider (18 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sto aggiungendo un po' di folflore alla discussione, come è mio solito :mexican:
> Però credo che alla fine quello che ha detto la Lange è difficilmente interpretabile. A meno che non si voglia fare l'avvocato del diavolo. Per anni girò anche la leggenda che in quella scena lo fecero per davvero (ovviamente si trattava quasi certamente di una balla). Ma il senso di quello che ha detto la Lange non è così loontano dal concetto che volevo esprimere.
> 
> Buscopann


...anch'io naturalmente prendo tutto alla leggera... almeno in questo caso!
però provocatoriamente, voglio chiederti:
se tua moglie va da un bel ginecologo masculo, ti senti cornuto?


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi girerebbero parecchio le palle, credo.


pure a me!


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...anch'io naturalmente prendo tutto alla leggera... almeno in questo caso!
> però provocatoriamente, voglio chiederti:
> se tua moglie va da un bel ginecologo masculo, ti senti cornuto?


questo è quello che penso anch'io.
può succedere a qualcuno di essere coinvolto ma la professionalità , la routine e l'ambiente asettico (nel caso dell'attore il contorno) in generale spengono la libido.
noi vediamo scene con atmosfere che sono ben lontane da quello che avviene nella realà in quel momento.
e poi ripeto, da moglie di un fotografo al quale il nudo capita sovente...non potrei pensare diversamente:mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...anch'io naturalmente prendo tutto alla leggera... almeno in questo caso!
> però provocatoriamente, voglio chiederti:
> se tua moglie va da un bel ginecologo masculo, ti senti cornuto?


Dal ginecologo non vai a pomiciare. A meno che non sia un amante :mexican:
Sono due esempi che non c'entrano un piffero. E' ovvio che anche il ginecologoi, in quanto uomo, non può restare impassibile di fronte al fascino di una bella donna. Ma lui mica se la spupazza.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è quello che penso anch'io.
> può succedere a qualcuno di essere coinvolto ma la professionalità , la routine e l'ambiente asettico (nel caso dell'attore il contorno) in generale spengono la libido.
> noi vediamo scene con atmosfere che sono ben lontane da quello che avviene nella realà in quel momento.
> e poi ripeto, da moglie di un fotografo al quale il nudo capita sovente...non potrei pensare diversamente:mrgreen:


Il fotografo è diverso. Facendo il dovuto paragone è un po' come quello che suona la chitrarra in spiaggia quando tutti si mettono a pomiciare :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pure a me!


E siamo in 4. Il cast del film sta lievitando. Il regista lo facciamo fare a Spider..anzi..lui no...Lui ci interromperebbe ogni 5 minuti mentre ci stiamo a spupazzare :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...anch'io naturalmente prendo tutto alla leggera... almeno in questo caso!
> però provocatoriamente, voglio chiederti:
> se tua moglie va da un bel ginecologo masculo, ti senti cornuto?


La differenza è che una visita ginecologica non ha niente, ma proprio niente di erotico. Anzi.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La differenza è che una visita ginecologica non ha niente, ma proprio niente di erotico. Anzi.


O.T. il mio ginecologo è un gran figo


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> O.T. il mio ginecologo è un gran figo


Eccola, è arrivata


----------



## Tubarao (18 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E siamo in 4. Il cast del film sta lievitando. Il regista lo facciamo fare a Spider..anzi..lui no...Lui ci interromperebbe ogni 5 minuti mentre ci stiamo a spupazzare :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Guarda se, con la fortuna che mi ritrovo, alla fine il copione prevede Tuba e Busco che girano una scena dentro una canadese in alta montagna  T'avverto, copione o non copione, appena allunghi una mano....te la tajo


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda se, con la fortuna che mi ritrovo, alla fine il copione prevede Tuba e Busco che girano una scena dentro una canadese in alta montagna  T'avverto, copione o non copione, appena allunghi una mano....te la tajo


Io e Simy non vi lasciamo da soli dentro la canadese, tranquilli


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda se, con la fortuna che mi ritrovo, alla fine il copione prevede Tuba e Busco che girano una scena dentro una canadese in alta montagna  T'avverto, copione o non copione, appena allunghi una mano....te la tajo


Ma io sono un professionista..Devo entrare nella parte...Per caso sei tu la parte? 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io e Simy non vi lasciamo da soli dentro la canadese, tranquilli


Entrate..cìè posto. Al limite lasciamo fuori il regista. Ci pensiamo noi a filmarci :carneval:
Quando ci intervisteranno chiedendoci quali orizzonti cinematografici volevamo esplorare con queste auto-riprese. Noi saremo onesti :" C'era posto per 4. Se la prossima la giriamo in una roulotte facciamo partecipare anche lui"

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io e Simy non vi lasciamo da soli dentro la canadese, tranquilli


:mrgreen: ovvio! mica siamo sceme :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (18 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> O.T. il mio ginecologo è un gran figo


Anche il mio 
...a rigor del vero, anche la moglie...


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Anche il mio View attachment 4714
> ...a rigor del vero, anche la moglie...


il mio no.....


----------



## Eliade (18 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il mio no.....


Eeehhh, pazienza...ti penserò al prossimo controllo...o forse no...:carneval:


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Anche il mio View attachment 4714*
> ...a rigor del vero, anche la moglie...


Il mio no, ma è simpaticissimo e mi fa fare un sacco di risate!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il mio no, ma è simpaticissimo e mi fa fare un sacco di risate!


anche il mio, ogni volta che esco dallo studio nella sala d'aspetto le altre pazienti hanno più o meno la stessa espressione


----------



## Eliade (18 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il mio no, ma è simpaticissimo e mi fa fare un sacco di risate!


Il mio non lo so, non abbiamo mai scherzato...ma ha un sorriso che ti stende!:sonar:
E' molto scuro di carnagione, ormai brizzolato.........sbav, sbav...
Li preferisco giovani ma per lui....


----------



## Hirohito (18 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> O.T. il mio ginecologo è un gran figo


Anche il mio !!!!


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Giugno 2012)

buscopann, basti pensare alle coppie del cinema, sicuramente non si sono incontrati a lurdes.

certo che il coinvolgimento c'è, la gestione di questo fa la differenza tra i professionisti, ma NON ci credo nella maniera piu assoluta che un attore rimanga impassibile davanti ad un certo tipo di situazione.benchè sia attorniato da 200 operatori.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> buscopann, basti pensare alle coppie del cinema, sicuramente non si sono incontrati a lurdes.
> 
> certo che il coinvolgimento c'è, la gestione di questo fa la differenza tra i professionisti, ma NON ci credo nella maniera piu assoluta che un attore rimanga impassibile davanti ad un certo tipo di situazione.benchè sia attorniato da 200 operatori.


E' la stessa cosa che penso io. E' umanamente impossibile, soprattutto per un uomo che ha una sessualità meno cerebrale di una donna. Ma voglio vedere pure io cosa pensa una donna mentre si struscia e si spupazza il corpo nudo di certi bei figoni.
La mia domanda (iniziale) era proprio questa. Con questa bella giustificazione del "lavoro", è un mio limite considerare certe belle performance come una specie di tradimento fisico o è un mio limite? Penso che possa essere un mio limite, ma credo che quando in un film le scene di sesso sono volutamente hot e ricche di particolari non so se sia davvero solo un mio limite. Io mi sentirei un pò preso per il culo se fossi il compagno dio quella che fa una pompa all'attore del duo film. A questo punto è molto più coerente un porno attore o una porno attrice. 
E tra non molti anni secondo me si arriverà al rapporto completo anche nel cinema di questo passo. Ma ovviamente il tutto rientrerà sempre nella parola "lavoro" :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' la stessa cosa che penso io. E' umanamente impossibile, soprattutto per un uomo che ha una sessualità meno cerebrale di una donna. Ma voglio vedere pure io cosa pensa una donna mentre si struscia e si spupazza il corpo nudo di certi bei figoni.
> La mia domanda (iniziale) era proprio questa. Con questa bella giustificazione del "lavoro", è un mio limite considerare certe belle performance come una specie di tradimento fisico o è un mio limite? Penso che possa essere un mio limite, ma credo che quando in un film le scene di sesso sono volutamente hot e ricche di particolari non so se sia davvero solo un mio limite. Io mi sentirei un pò preso per il culo se fossi il compagno dio quella che fa una pompa all'attore del duo film. A questo punto è molto più coerente un porno attore o una porno attrice.
> E tra non molti anni secondo me si arriverà al rapporto completo anche nel cinema di questo passo. Ma ovviamente il tutto rientrerà sempre nella parola "lavoro" :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


al di là del fatto che la pensi diversamente da te sull'erotismo di queste scene....non vedo il problema ; se anche si divertono facendolo  a te che cambia?
se a casa hanno una persona importante il trasporto momentaneo sarà dimenticato, altrimenti nascerà una nuova coppia.
dov'è la presa per i fondelli? fare l'attore è comunque un lavoro e certe scene  ne fanno parte.se tu scegli di stare con lui lo fai consapevolmente
punto


----------



## Spider (18 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dal ginecologo non vai a pomiciare. A meno che non sia un amante :mexican:
> Sono due esempi che non c'entrano un piffero. E' ovvio che anche il ginecologoi, in quanto uomo, non può restare impassibile di fronte al fascino di una bella donna. Ma lui mica se la spupazza.
> 
> Buscopann


...ma perchè tu vedi due attori che pomiciano, mica che recitano... sei troppo concentrato.. o troppo arrapato!!!!

...come dire, se vedo due che litigano, litigano davvero... se due si ammazzano di botte... si ammazzano davvero!

.. in quanto a fare il regista?... dovresti essere contento... sai quanto ti faccio *durare*?... non dimenticherai mai più....


----------



## Buscopann (19 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> al di là del fatto che la pensi diversamente da te sull'erotismo di queste scene....non vedo il problema ; se anche si divertono facendolo a te che cambia?
> se a casa hanno una persona importante il trasporto momentaneo sarà dimenticato, altrimenti nascerà una nuova coppia.
> dov'è la presa per i fondelli? fare l'attore è comunque un lavoro e certe scene ne fanno parte.se tu scegli di stare con lui lo fai consapevolmente
> punto


Per me sarebbe un problema. non dico per tutti ovviamente!
Il tuo ragionamento rimane lo stesso anche per un porno attore? cioè...se tu stessi con attore che gira spesso determinate scene non ti darebbe fastidio? dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa anche per il porno attore allora. Anche per lui è un lavoro. Per me girare una scena molto erotica con dovizia di particolari genera coinvolgimento, per lo meno fisico. E se io fossi il prtner lo tollererei a fatica. Cambia poco se ci sia o meno il rapporto completo come in un film porno.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (19 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...*ma perchè tu vedi due attori che pomiciano, mica che recitano... sei troppo concentrato.. o troppo arrapato!!!!
> 
> *...come dire, se vedo due che litigano, litigano davvero... se due si ammazzano di botte... si ammazzano davvero!
> 
> .. in quanto a fare il regista?... dovresti essere contento... sai quanto ti faccio *durare*?... non dimenticherai mai più....


Secondo me invece tu sei troppo ingenuo. Punti di vista :carneval:
Faccio la stessa domanda che ho posto a minerva. anche nei film porno si recita. Ma se nella finzione, mia moglie fa un pompino a un altro...Diciamo che mi farebbe piuttosto incazzare. 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per me sarebbe un problema. non dico per tutti ovviamente!
> *Il tuo ragionamento rimane lo stesso anche per un porno attore?* cioè...se tu stessi con attore che gira spesso determinate scene non ti darebbe fastidio? dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa anche per il porno attore allora. Anche per lui è un lavoro. Per me girare una scena molto erotica con dovizia di particolari genera coinvolgimento, per lo meno fisico. E se io fossi il prtner lo tollererei a fatica. Cambia poco se ci sia o meno il rapporto completo come in un film porno.
> 
> Buscopann


il porno attore fa sesso e lo sanno tutti; chi soffre di gelosia e non digerisce la cosa non si metta con lui


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' la stessa cosa che penso io. E' umanamente impossibile, soprattutto per un uomo che ha una sessualità meno cerebrale di una donna. Ma voglio vedere pure io cosa pensa una donna mentre si struscia e si spupazza il corpo nudo di certi bei figoni.
> La mia domanda (iniziale) era proprio questa. Con questa bella giustificazione del "lavoro", è un mio limite considerare certe belle performance come una specie di tradimento fisico o è un mio limite? Penso che possa essere un mio limite, ma credo che quando in un film le scene di sesso sono volutamente hot e ricche di particolari non so se sia davvero solo un mio limite. Io mi sentirei un pò preso per il culo se fossi il compagno dio quella che fa una pompa all'attore del duo film. A questo punto è molto più coerente un porno attore o una porno attrice.
> E tra non molti anni secondo me si arriverà al rapporto completo anche nel cinema di questo passo. Ma ovviamente il tutto rientrerà sempre nella parola "lavoro" :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Busco, è anche il mio limite. No, non riuscirei a gestirlo in maniera allegra.

no, mi allontanerei.


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2012)

ma scusate, non riesco a capirvi...cosa vuol dire "giustificazione del lavoro"????
un attore interpreta quello che gli fanno interpretare , chi si mette con lui e va a recriminare sulle scene è una palla al piede notevolemiiiii


----------



## Buscopann (19 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusate, non riesco a capirvi...cosa vuol dire "giustificazione del lavoro"????
> un attore interpreta quello che gli fanno interpretare , chi si mette con lui e va a recriminare sulle scene è una palla al piede notevolemiiiii


Ma infatti il senso del mio thread sarebbe questo:
Voi riuscireste a stare con un attore/attrice indipendentemente dalle scene che deve girare e non risentirne assolutamente dal punto di vista della gelosia? Io no. Personalmente trovo che le scene del sesso spesso siano a volte troppo morbose o volutamente troppo spinte e questa cosa non mi lascerebbe indifferente.
Mi lascerebbe del tutto indifferente se le scene sono quelle a cui "normalmente" si rifà nella maggior parte dei casi il cinema.
Il mio thread era sostanzialmente un girare a voi la domanda e capire se era solo un miuo limite. Da quello che leggo ci sono diverse persone che la pensano come me e un paio che vedono la cosa in maniera differente.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (19 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusate, non riesco a capirvi...cosa vuol dire "giustificazione del lavoro"????
> un attore interpreta quello che gli fanno interpretare , chi si mette con lui e va a recriminare sulle scene è una palla al piede notevolemiiiii


Io però mi chiedo come mai tanti attori famosissimi e bravissimi non li si vede praticamente mai (se non proprio mai) in scene di sesso particolarmente bollenti e ricche di inquadrature e atti degli da film porno. 
L'attore sceglie cosa interpretare, nel momento in cui è famoso, bravo e se lo può permettere. E credo che quando sceglie lo faccia anche in base al rispetto del proprio ruolo, della propria persona e probabilmente anche del proprio compagno o della propria compagna. Io la penso così.

Buscopann


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io però mi chiedo come mai tanti attori famosissimi e bravissimi non li si vede praticamente mai (se non proprio mai) in scene di sesso particolarmente bollenti e ricche di inquadrature e atti degli da film porno.
> *L'attore sceglie cosa interpretare, nel momento in cui è famoso, bravo e se lo può permettere. E credo che quando sceglie lo faccia anche in base al rispetto del proprio ruolo, della propria persona e probabilmente anche del proprio compagno o della propria compagna. Io la penso così.*
> 
> Buscopann


Assolutamente SI. 


Ecco, girare un film con te non sarebbe privo di rischi


----------



## Buscopann (19 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Assolutamente SI.
> 
> 
> Ecco, girare un film con te non sarebbe privo di rischi


Ahaha..sono uin disastro a recitare. Il rischio non si pone già dall'inizio. al limite potrei fare lo sceneggiatore. Ho parecchia fantasia :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## geko (19 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma infatti il senso del mio thread sarebbe questo:
> Voi riuscireste a stare con un attore/attrice indipendentemente dalle scene che deve girare e non risentirne assolutamente dal punto di vista della gelosia? Io no. Personalmente trovo che le scene del sesso spesso siano a volte troppo morbose o volutamente troppo spinte e questa cosa non mi lascerebbe indifferente.
> Mi lascerebbe del tutto indifferente se le scene sono quelle a cui "normalmente" si rifà nella maggior parte dei casi il cinema.
> Il mio thread era sostanzialmente un girare a voi la domanda e capire se era solo un miuo limite. Da quello che leggo ci sono diverse persone che la pensano come me e un paio che vedono la cosa in maniera differente.
> ...



Infatti Tom Cruise l'ultima tizia che ha sposato l'ha segregata in casa tipo suora di clausura.  Avrà pensato "se questa scappa con un altro sul set, 'ndo la trovo un'altra pazza che sposa uno di Scientology?".


Comunque sarei geloso anch'io.
E' per questo che ho rifilato un bel due di picche a Charlize... Le ho detto: "O cambi lavoro o non se ne parla!".


----------



## Buscopann (19 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Infatti Tom Cruise l'ultima tizia che ha sposato l'ha segregata in casa tipo suora di clausura.  Avrà pensato "se questa scappa con un altro sul set, 'ndo la trovo un'altra pazza che sposa uno di Scientology?".
> 
> 
> Comunque sarei geloso anch'io.
> ...


----------



## geko (19 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti capisco...ma potevi sperimentare la coppia aperta
> *Lei sul set..e tu nella vita reale *:carneval:
> 
> Buscopann



Non sarebbe stata la stessa cosa. Pazienza, ha scelto la carriera! :carneval:


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ahaha..sono uin disastro a recitare. Il rischio non si pone già dall'inizio. al limite potrei fare lo sceneggiatore. Ho parecchia fantasia :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann




E che ne sai...a parte la mia battuta, se ti si venisse offerta una sceneggiatura che ti piace moltissimo, e tu protagonista insieme ad una donna che oltre a piacerti fisicamente ne apprezzi pure il coccio...secondo me non saresti cosi incapace come attore...mah...


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Infatti Tom Cruise l'ultima tizia che ha sposato l'ha segregata in casa tipo suora di clausura.  Avrà pensato "se questa scappa con un altro sul set, 'ndo la trovo un'altra pazza che sposa uno di Scientology?".
> 
> 
> Comunque sarei geloso anch'io.
> E' per questo che ho rifilato un bel due di picche a Charlize... Le ho detto: "O cambi lavoro o non se ne parla!".


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io* però mi chiedo come mai tanti attori famosissimi e bravissimi non li si vede praticamente mai (se non proprio mai) in scene di sesso particolarmente bollenti e ricche di inquadrature e atti degli da film porno.
> L'attore sceglie cosa interpretare, nel momento in cui è famoso, bravo e se lo può permettere*.* E credo che quando sceglie lo faccia anche in base al rispetto del proprio ruolo, della propria persona e probabilmente anche del proprio compagno o della propria compagna. Io la penso così.
> 
> *Buscopann


le scelte sono in base al valore artistico , immagino.
di fronte ad un film del maestro kubrick non penso che possa esistere un attore che non avrebbe accettato per non far ingelosire la compagna.
la troverei un'idiozia


----------



## @lex (19 Giugno 2012)

per me tutto è molto semplice...non puoi stare insieme ad un attore/attrice e poi essere gelosa/o di partners sui set...o perlomeno se è incontrollabile lo puoi anche essere ma devi smazzartelo da solo/sola senza farlo pesare...


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> per me tutto è molto semplice...non puoi stare insieme ad un attore/attrice e poi essere gelosa/o di partners sui set...o perlomeno se è incontrollabile lo puoi anche essere ma devi smazzartelo da solo/sola senza farlo pesare...


che poi debba scegliere un film in base alle scene di sesso perché io lo stresso è ridicolo.
selezionerà in base alla qualità dei copioni e del regista sapendo quali scene sono funzionali all'opera.
si rifiuta un film con marco bellocchio? no, magari è lui che certi attori non li sceglie...è diverso


----------



## -Elisa- (19 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me invece tu sei troppo ingenuo. Punti di vista :carneval:
> Faccio la stessa domanda che ho posto a minerva. anche nei film porno si recita. Ma se nella finzione, mia moglie fa un pompino a un altro...Diciamo che mi farebbe piuttosto incazzare.
> 
> Buscopann


Non è un caso che chi fa parte del mondo dello spettacolo frequenti e conviva con gente dello stesso ambiente. Non mi risulta nessuna attrice che abbia sposato un cassiere di banca....o viceversa.

Poi onestamente trovo più pericolosa la complicità che nasce a teatro (prosa o balletto, dove c'è una fisicità a lungo condivisa), rispetto a poche scene girate in un set, dove tutto c'è fuorchè privacy.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per me sarebbe un problema. non dico per tutti ovviamente!
> Il tuo ragionamento rimane lo stesso anche per un porno attore? cioè...se tu stessi con attore che gira spesso determinate scene non ti darebbe fastidio? dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa anche per il porno attore allora. Anche per lui è un lavoro. Per me girare una scena molto erotica con dovizia di particolari genera coinvolgimento, per lo meno fisico. E se io fossi il prtner lo tollererei a fatica. Cambia poco se ci sia o meno il rapporto completo come in un film porno.
> 
> Buscopann


per i porno attori è diverso... è molto più 'meccanica' e impersonale la cosa, paradossalmente è più difficile che un porno attore abbia un coinvolgimento sentimentale con una collega rispetto ad un attore che interpreta film non porno. L'idea è che tu vai lì per avere un rapporto sessuale ma nel mentre devi ascoltare quello che ti dicono, fare quello che ti viene richiesto senza perdere la concentrazione, sia che tu sia uomo che sia donna, e ... puoi permetterti poco di sbagliare. Quindi se lo sai a priori ed accetti il fatto di avere come compagno un porno attore... c'è ben poco di cui essere preoccupati.


----------



## -elisa- (19 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per i porno attori è diverso... è molto più 'meccanica' e impersonale la cosa, paradossalmente è più difficile che un porno attore abbia un coinvolgimento sentimentale con una collega rispetto ad un attore che interpreta film non porno. L'idea è che tu vai lì per avere un rapporto sessuale ma nel mentre devi ascoltare quello che ti dicono, fare quello che ti viene richiesto senza perdere la concentrazione, sia che tu sia uomo che sia donna, e ... puoi permetterti poco di sbagliare. Quindi se lo sai a priori ed accetti il fatto di avere come compagno un porno attore... c'è ben poco di cui essere preoccupati.


Chi frequenta un porno attore certo non aspira ad avere una "normale" vita di coppia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2012)

-elisa- ha detto:


> Chi frequenta un porno attore certo non aspira ad avere una "normale" vita di coppia.


beh... basta non fare domande del tipo: com'è andata oggi sul lavoro caro?


----------



## @lex (19 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi debba scegliere un film in base alle scene di sesso perché io lo stresso è ridicolo.
> selezionerà in base alla qualità dei copioni e del regista sapendo quali scene sono funzionali all'opera.
> si rifiuta un film con marco bellocchio? no, magari è lui che certi attori non li sceglie...è diverso


d'accordo...tutto i resto elucubrazioni e pippe mentali


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> le scelte sono in base al valore artistico , immagino.
> di fronte ad un film del maestro kubrick non penso che possa esistere un attore che non avrebbe accettato per non far ingelosire la compagna.
> la troverei un'idiozia



eh si.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... basta non fare domande del tipo: com'è andata oggi sul lavoro car*A*?


Non me ne parlare guarda, mi sono fatta  un culo..........


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non me ne parlare guarda, mi sono fatta un culo..........


eh va beh... io per la stessa cifra me lo devo fare per 3 mesi...


----------



## -Elisa- (19 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh va beh... io per la stessa cifra me lo devo fare per 3 mesi...


Infatti...chi diventa pornoattore deve aver fatto questo ragionamento.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Giugno 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> per me tutto è molto semplice...non puoi stare insieme ad un attore/attrice e poi essere gelosa/o di partners sui set...o perlomeno se è incontrollabile lo puoi anche essere ma devi smazzartelo da solo/sola senza farlo pesare...


La mia domanda era infatti questa e questo voleva essere il senso del mio thread. 
Sostanzialmente io credo che il coinvolgimento fisico per girare certe scene è imprescindibile. Voglio vedere quale grande "professionista" mi gira una scena nella quale deve fare una fellatio a un uomo. Quanti ne troverei di attori disposti a farlo (gay esclusi)?
Essendo imprescindibile questo punto ed essendo ormai le scene di sesso da qualche anno spesso volutamente abbastanza spinte per solleticare l'effetico voyeuristico del pubblico (che fa incasso al botteghino), io non riuscirei ad avere un partner che fa un lavoro del genere. Mi darebbe molto fastidio vederla impegnata in certe performances.
Dal mio punto di vista, tra un rapporto sessuale completo o un bel petting con tanto di palpate e ciucciate varie non ci trovo molta differenza. In entrambi casi si recita. In entrambi casi è finzione. In entrambi casi mi farebbe girare le palle.

Buscopann


----------



## -Elisa- (19 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La mia domanda era infatti questa e questo voleva essere il senso del mio thread.
> Sostanzialmente io credo che il coinvolgimento fisico per girare certe scene è imprescindibile. Voglio vedere quale grande "professionista" mi gira una scena nella quale deve fare una fellatio a un uomo. Quanti ne troverei di attori disposti a farlo (gay esclusi)?
> Essendo imprescindibile questo punto ed essendo ormai le scene di sesso da qualche anno spesso volutamente abbastanza spinte per solleticare l'effetico voyeuristico del pubblico (che fa incasso al botteghino), io non riuscirei ad avere un partner che fa un lavoro del genere. Mi darebbe molto fastidio vederla impegnata in certe performances.
> Dal mio punto di vista, tra un rapporto sessuale completo o un bel petting con tanto di palpate e ciucciate varie non ci trovo molta differenza. In entrambi casi si recita. In entrambi casi è finzione. In entrambi casi mi farebbe girare le palle.
> ...


io invece riuscirei benissimo a convivere con Brad Pitt, benchè se lo siano ripassato in molte.


----------



## scrittore (19 Giugno 2012)

così, tanto per dire anche la mia...
sono stato fidanzato (per me è stato cosi) con una spogliarellista per due anni.
Andavo ai suoi show gratis. 
Stavo nel camerino con le sue amiche (gratis)
a volte è capitato pure di aver fatto sesso insieme a qualche sua amica (sempre gratis).
l
Capitava anche che dovesse fare spettacoli privati. 
Ma visto che alla fine tornava sempre da me, grossi problemi di gelosia non ne ho mai avuti 

Non ero Geloso?  Forse è solo una questione di mentalità aperta e carattere? 
Chi lo sa. 
So solo che è finita non per queste cose ma perchè la sua era una vita troppo "ricca" (parlo economicamente) da poter essere vissuta. Ed io a quel tempo ero uno povero studente universitario che guadagnava a mala pena 1 000 di lire con piccoli lavoretti di informatica. 

Oggi, quando ci ripenso, ricordo solo due anni (forse tra i più belli vissuti )


----------



## Buscopann (19 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per i porno attori è diverso... è molto più 'meccanica' e impersonale la cosa, paradossalmente è più difficile che un porno attore abbia un coinvolgimento sentimentale con una collega rispetto ad un attore che interpreta film non porno. L'idea è che tu vai lì per avere un rapporto sessuale ma nel mentre devi ascoltare quello che ti dicono, fare quello che ti viene richiesto senza perdere la concentrazione, sia che tu sia uomo che sia donna, e ... puoi permetterti poco di sbagliare. Quindi se lo sai a priori ed accetti il fatto di avere come compagno un porno attore... c'è ben poco di cui essere preoccupati.


Voi la state buttando sul tradimento sentimentale. Vi focalizzate su questo. a meno che per voi il tradimento non sia solo sentimentale.
Io parlo di fisicità. Se la mia compagna gira un film e fa una pompa al regista. Starà pure recitando..ma più o meno è come se fa la pompa a un perfetto sconosciuto e poi mi dice :" caro è il mio lavoro..lo devio accettare..". Si..ma io sto con un attrice..mica sto con una prostituta o una porno attrice scusa! 
Poi so benissimo che c'è chi ci vede arte anche in questo. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (19 Giugno 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> così, tanto per dire anche la mia...
> sono stato fidanzato (per me è stato cosi) con una spogliarellista per due anni.
> Andavo ai suoi show gratis.
> Stavo nel camerino con le sue amiche (gratis)
> ...


Infatti tu sei coerente.
Semplicemente dici che non eri geloso perché alla fine tornava sempre da te.
A me non basterebbe questa cosa per non esserlo. Potrei divertirmi (molto) con una ragazza così nel caso in cui fossi libero. Difficilmente ci vivrei una storia con grandi aspettative. :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (19 Giugno 2012)

-Elisa- ha detto:


> io invece riuscirei benissimo a convivere con Brad Pitt, benchè se lo siano ripassato in molte.


Mi sa che la Jolie è un osso duro da scalzare 

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Voi la state buttando sul tradimento sentimentale. Vi focalizzate su questo. a meno che per voi il tradimento non sia solo sentimentale.
> Io parlo di fisicità. Se la mia compagna gira un film e fa una pompa al regista. Starà pure recitando..ma più o meno è come se fa la pompa a un perfetto sconosciuto e poi mi dice :" caro è il mio lavoro..lo devio accettare..". Si..ma io sto con un attrice..mica sto con una prostituta o una porno attrice scusa!
> Poi so benissimo che c'è chi ci vede arte anche in questo.
> 
> Buscopann


Infatti ti stavo dando ragione Busco: se uno è un porno attore e tu lo sai, ci fai i conti prima di avviare la relazione: potrebbe essere una persona fantastica, leale ecc.. ma devi fare i conti col fatto che ha rapporti sessuali con altri/e perchè quella è la sua vita. E non esiste tradimento in questo caso... a meno che non ti abbia nascosto cosa fa. Dicevo solo che paradossalmente la tensione erotica è molto meno pericolosa su quello piuttosto che altri tipi di set. Mentre, nel caso dell'attore/trice, a parte quello che ipotizzi tu, perchè immagino che all'interno della coppia una cosa del genere possa anche venire discussa, ma anche una scena di amore senza sesso reale... oggettivamente può fare girare gli zebedei al partner che la vede. Anche a me dispiacerebbe, anche a me vedendo strusciamenti vari verrebbe il dubbio che la cosa possa piacere... anche se attorno ci sono troupe, truccatori ecc... insomma, se stai con un attore non pensi a quando te lo vedi che bacia e strizza un'altra... se è un attore porno invece... lo sai.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh va beh... io per la stessa cifra me lo devo fare per 3 mesi...


Vi sedete ogni giorno sulla vostra fortuna 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (19 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti ti stavo dando ragione Busco: se uno è un porno attore e tu lo sai, ci fai i conti prima di avviare la relazione: potrebbe essere una persona fantastica, leale ecc.. ma devi fare i conti col fatto che ha rapporti sessuali con altri/e perchè quella è la sua vita. E non esiste tradimento in questo caso... a meno che non ti abbia nascosto cosa fa. Dicevo solo che paradossalmente la tensione erotica è molto meno pericolosa su quello piuttosto che altri tipi di set. Mentre, nel caso dell'attore/trice, a parte quello che ipotizzi tu, perchè immagino che all'interno della coppia una cosa del genere possa anche venire discussa, ma anche una scena di amore senza sesso reale... oggettivamente può fare girare gli zebedei al partner che la vede. Anche a me dispiacerebbe, anche a me vedendo strusciamenti vari verrebbe il dubbio che la cosa possa piacere... anche se attorno ci sono troupe, truccatori ecc... insomma, se stai con un attore non pensi a quando te lo vedi che bacia e strizza un'altra... se è un attore porno invece... lo sai.


:up:
E comunque la domanda alla fine sorge spontanea:" sono proprio necessarie nella narrazione di un film tutte queste scene voyeuristiche?" Diciamocelo chiaramente. Servono solamente per fare incassi ai botteghini, ad esclusione ovviamente dei film a forte tema erotico. In quel caso però raramente gli attori sono famosi o affermati. Con poche eccezioni si tratta di attori che hanno bisogno di essere lanciati e di farsi conoscere, un po' come avviene nei film di Tinto Brass. Si possono definire semplicemente attrici le interpreti? io ci metterei un aggettivo davanti 

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :up:
> E comunque la domanda alla fine sorge spontanea:" sono proprio necessarie nella narrazione di un film tutte queste scene voyeuristiche?" Diciamocelo chiaramente. Servono solamente per fare incassi ai botteghini, ad esclusione ovviamente dei film a forte tema erotico. In quel caso però raramente gli attori sono famosi o affermati. Con poche eccezioni si tratta di attori che hanno bisogno di essere lanciati e di farsi conoscere, un po' come avviene nei film di Tinto Brass. Si possono definire semplicemente attrici le interpreti? io ci metterei un aggettivo davanti
> 
> Buscopann


Non amo Brass, ma credo che l'attore lo si riconosca solo dalla bravura nell'interpretazione, quando c'è un testo da interpretare, ovviamente.In quel caso, l'aggettivo si deve riferire al solo film, secondo me... al prossimo la stessa attrice può interpretare ben altro. Per tornare a Tinto...se penso a 'La chiave'... mi ricordo di aver visto un film, erotico certo ma non solo, se penso a 'Paprika', mi ricordo di aver cambiato canale dopo 5 minuti, annoiata a morte.


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Voi la state buttando sul tradimento sentimentale. Vi focalizzate su questo. a meno che per voi il tradimento non sia solo sentimentale.
> Io parlo di fisicità. Se la mia compagna gira un film *e fa una pompa al regista*. Starà pure recitando..ma più o meno è come se fa la pompa a un perfetto sconosciuto e poi mi dice :" caro è il mio lavoro..lo devio accettare..". Si..ma io sto con un attrice..mica sto con una prostituta o una porno attrice scusa!
> Poi so benissimo che c'è chi ci vede arte anche in questo.
> 
> Buscopann


beh faresti bene ad arrabbiarti...che c'entra il regista?:singleeye:


----------



## Eliade (19 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh faresti bene ad arrabbiarti...che c'entra il regista?:singleeye:


Provano la scena...


----------



## Buscopann (19 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh faresti bene ad arrabbiarti...che c'entra il regista?:singleeye:


Tu però vai avanti come un bulldozer senza leggere i vari therad nè?! Eh si che l'abbiamo citato parecchio questo film.
Ti faccio un copia-incolla. Fa caldo per fare riassunti

"Il film era 'The brown bunny', e l'attrice era Cloe Sevigny. E, in  questo caso, il pompino reale era messo lì proprio ai fini degli  incassi, anche perché si tratta di una scena di almeno 5 minuti.  Insomma, dopo un po' ti domandi se nel lettore dvd hai infilato un porno  o un film 'drammatico' come recita la relativa didascalia. " Geko

Buscopann

PS. Se sei curiosa lo trovi anche su internet. Ovviamente non su youtube. Così vedrai con quanto distacco i due protagonisti ci forniscono questa grande prova di "attori".

PPS. Ti allego anche le interviste ai protagonisti se vuoi:

“E’ stata una scena molto difficile da girare, per me.  La più difficile della mia vita. Quella in cui ho dovuto mettere tutta  me stessa. Quel film è pura arte. Non dovrebbe essere proiettato nei  cinema: dovrebbe essere visto in un museo.” Chloe Sevigny.
Ma vada via i ciap va! 

"E’ vero, è stata una fase molto difficile della lavorazione. Eravamo io e  lei soli, in una stanza, con la sola compagnia di una videocamera. Per  girare la scena ci sono voluti tre giorni.”
Azz..chissà quante volte l'hanno dovuta rifare ihihihi 3 giorni per un pompino!


----------



## maybek (19 Giugno 2012)

*secondo me*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Questa domanda ha cominciato a balenare nella mia testa proprio dopo aver visto questo film!
> Splendido, dolcissimo, girato e interpretato benissimo, con un attore che faceva sesso a me con sono un uomo e quindi immagino a una donna (soprattutto a donne a cui piacciono gli uomini di colore)
> Alla fine è così necessario nel cinema, in un film, una scena di sesso esplicito per la narrazione? Serve vedere che le ciuccia le tette o che lei finge un orgasmo mentre muove la patonza sopra di lui per capire che i due protagonisti hanno trombato? Oppure è solo un modo per far lievitare gli incassi al botteghino? Io propendo per la seconda ipotesi e sono anche sicuro che di questo passo si arriverà ben presto a scene con sempre meno finzione. Esempi sono alcuni film del recente passato come Intimacy o quell'altro di Vincent Gallo (non mi ricordo il titolo) che si fa fare un pompino reale (con tanto di primo piano) dalla protagonista. Scene di sesso vero. Avanti di questo passo, probabilmente attori e attrici dovranno essere bravi anche in certe pratiche per essere scritturati .
> 
> Buscopann



se tu guardi un film anni 80 ti accorgerai che lescene erano molto + spinte di quelle di oggi e le le storie amorose spesso erano inserite in una trama che non c' entrava nulla


----------



## passante (19 Giugno 2012)

credevo che l'argomento fosse _fare sesso dentro al cinema _


----------



## contepinceton (19 Giugno 2012)

passante ha detto:


> credevo che l'argomento fosse _fare sesso dentro al cinema _


Sai ho chiuso gli occhi.
E ho ricercato una sensazione bellissima e caldissima.
Era l'estate della mia terza media, via alle vacanze nella casa di montagna.
Proiettano per noi ragazzi un film...
E c'è questa scena...

Passai l'estate a farmi i rasponi con Claudia
Quanto ho sognato una ragazza con gli occhi di Claudia

Oggi a 45 anni se l'incontrassi le direi....tu sarai l'ultima...

Poi quella musica...
Mi ricordo che mi misi sul pianoforte per trascriverla...cavoli avevo solo 14 anni...e sognavoooooooooooo....

[video=youtube;w1AvlRg8V50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1AvlRg8V50[/video]


----------



## -Elisa- (20 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi sa che la Jolie è un osso duro da scalzare
> 
> Buscopann


Infatti si diceva così per dire...tanto se non ci fosse la Jolie , ce ne sarebbe un'altra...


----------



## -elisa- (20 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu però vai avanti come un bulldozer senza leggere i vari therad nè?! Eh si che l'abbiamo citato parecchio questo film.
> Ti faccio un copia-incolla. Fa caldo per fare riassunti
> 
> "Il film era 'The brown bunny', e l'attrice era Cloe Sevigny. E, in  questo caso, il pompino reale era messo lì proprio ai fini degli  incassi, anche perché si tratta di una scena di almeno 5 minuti.  Insomma, dopo un po' ti domandi se nel lettore dvd hai infilato un porno  o un film 'drammatico' come recita la relativa didascalia. " Geko
> ...


Chi fa pompini tende sempre a nobilitare l'azione: che cosa voleva che dicesse? Certo un pompino di tre giorni se non è da museo, è da guiness.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2012)

-elisa- ha detto:


> Chi fa pompini tende sempre a nobilitare l'azione: che cosa voleva che dicesse? Certo un pompino di tre giorni se non è da museo, è da guiness.


Registrano anche i primati negativi?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono da sempre un grande appassionato di cinema. intenditore non direi...però mi piace molto il genere.
> Ho una domanda che mi balena in testa da un po', nel senso che ormai in molti film le scene di sesso tendono ad essere sempre più focose e i protagonisti non si risparmiano di certo. Secondo voi è così lontano quel giorno in cui ai grandi attori saranno richieste performance da porno attori per far lievitare gli incassi al botteghino? (Con buona pace per gli eventuali compagni di vita reale...che in ogni caso spesso sono altri attori e quindi..).
> La'ltra domanda che mi balena in testa è questa: Se io fossi il compagno di attrice mi sa che non la prenderei troppo bene a vederla sul set che si fa ciucciare le tette da qualcun'altro o che saltella nuda a gambe a perte sul piripicchio del gigone di turno. Vorrei almeno anche un'altra che si dedichi a me nello stesso modo per par condicio. :mrgreen:
> E a voi che effetto farebbe?
> ...


 Io al momento sono in fase cazzeggio, e prendo spunto per cazzeggiare raccontando la mia sul cinema.
E qua dobbiamo tornare indietro nel tempo, non di tanto però di qualche giorno soltanto..... Andavamo nei cinema porno, ai tempi avevamo le riviste nascoste ed i calendari che ci davano i barbieri, ( come volevo bene ai barbieriiii) 
dicevo andavo ai cinema porno e sfondavo la tasca del giubbotto la tasca dei pantaloni e mi univo al coro di fruscii che il primo giorno sentì e come un beota mi voltai a vedere che cosa erano :carneval:


----------



## -elisa- (20 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Registrano anche i primati negativi?


credo che quelli siano problemi di "precocità"


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2012)

-elisa- ha detto:


> credo che quelli siano problemi di "precocità"


e 3 giorni che problema è?


----------

